# Help required please



## Jane Faz (Feb 28, 2021)

Hello

Just bought the sage barista express

The pressure isn't getting up to the proper range

I've got the grind size at the finest possible

What else will help to up the pressure please?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Check the dose of grinds with the razor tool for a start. Then are they fresh roasted beans. Supermarket type stuff often wont work out but probably could in the dual wall filter baskets.


----------



## General-S-1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Same as above, also are you weighing your beans? Are you tamping? Upload a clip of your technique. How does the coffee taste? If good then ignore the pressure. Fresh beans make all the difference, try using the pressurised basket.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/51039-sage-beprodtp-etc-read-this-first/?do=embed


----------



## Jane Faz (Feb 28, 2021)

Thank you all so much!! I will try what you suggest and let you know what happens 😊


----------



## Callum_Pg (Oct 28, 2020)

Jane Faz said:


> Hello
> Just bought the sage barista express
> The pressure isn't getting up to the proper range
> I've got the grind size at the finest possible
> What else will help to up the pressure please?


Most likely is the coffee beans issue. Suggest to buy a pack of freshly roasted beans to try it out.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

If the pressure goes over what Sage suggest ignore that. I suspect their suggestion suites double walled baskets.

Forgot tamping >10kg or harder, consistency matters most.


----------



## Jane Faz (Feb 28, 2021)

Jane Faz said:


> Thank you all so much!! I will try what you suggest and let you know what happens 😊


 I've followed the advice you all posted and pressure is spot on. Thank you so much 😊😊


----------

